# Wheezing?



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

Hey guys so I have a question. That has me slightly worried. I can hear my little guy breathing. He has to be really close for me to hear him. It sounds like he's wheezing or its coming from his nose Like a whistling sound. I checked if the female does it and she does not. I don't know if he does it because he's scared. His poops look completely fine. And nothing is coming out of his nose. Am I over exaggerating?


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Does he have a tail bob ? Do you hear any clicking or see the chest moving rapidly ? I wouldn't let it go without getting him checked by an avian vet. If his breathing seems to get labored take him into a hot steamy bathroom or tent the cage and introduce steam under it. Keep us posted.


----------



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

He only begins to breathe heavy and fast when I take him out of the cage. He pants as well. When he's inside the cage He is completely normal. No heavy breathing or making that noise


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, he's scared. How long have you had him?
Is he coming out of the cage willingly?*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

It does sound as though he is scared if it is only happening when you are taking him out of his comfort zone. Are you physically picking him up or catching him? Budgies do not like to be enclosed in your hand and feel threatened when this happens. Is his cage covered on three sides? This helps them feel secure and safe as well.


----------



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

No not really. I never ever grab them. The only time when I had to grab them was when they were sick and I had to give them medication with a syringe. But that was a while back. He runs away for a bit and then eventually will perch on my finger if I follow him slowly. Once I bring him out of the cage He breathes very fast. I've had both of them for a few months. Bought them at petco. I don't know what I can do to bond with them. They are in my room where I spend all my time if I'm not working. And I leave a radio on when I'm gone.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As you indicate he runs from your hand when you try to get him to step up to bring him out of his cage, this is a sign that he does not really want to come out. The panting or wheezing is because he's nervous and scared.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.

To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him. 
Let his get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him, you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to him whenever you interact with him.

Give him the option to come out of the cage on his own.
Put a perch on the outside of the cage near the door of the cage. Perhaps set up a little playground outside the cage and put a favorite toy and treat on it.

Your budgie considers his cage to be his "safe" place. 
Until he is comfortable venturing out in to the big world beyond it, I would recommend you work very, very slowly to allow him to overcome his fear.

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/265337-basics-clicker-training.html

Please take the time to read the stickies at the top of each forum section.
You will learn a great deal about your budgies and how to give them the best care possible. 

*


----------



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

Well I had read that if you have two they won't bond with you. I do have another female that's in his cage. They are bonded. She doesn't pant or breathe hard with me. But she still runs away. I want them both to learn I will never harm them. Is it possible to tame both at once?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, it is possible to bond with two budgies but it takes even more time and patience than it does when you are bonding with one. 
Please read the stickies in the Training and Bonding section of the forum for lots of good tips.*


----------

